# anyone in Eastern Tenneessee?



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

Interested in meeting anyone who live in the Smoky Mountains area or nearby


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

V.Gage said:


> Interested in meeting anyone who live in the Smoky Mountains area or nearby


Hey gage I'm in knoxville. There's a few people in kingston. Feel free to pm any time.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V.Gage (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks, not that far away!!!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I come your way a lot. I like being on the river and I find great stuff up there.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

